# feeding portions



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

quik question i read on the back of my dog food bag that a dog between 30-40 pounds should only get 2 cups a day i used to feed my dogs a full bowl wich is way more than 2 cups i switched back to taste of the wild and im tryin to get my dogs on th ediet recommended my the manufacture should i keep em at 2 cups a day or just feed a full bowl


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

2 cups or maybe 1.5 cups if they are 30-40 lbs


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

The way I used to feed was to portion it out. Pups under 6 mos would be fed 3x a day, where as over 6 mos would get cut down to 2x a day. I would feed about 3/4c 3x for the pups, and 1.5 to 2c 2x a day for over 6 mos of age. It depends on your dog's metabolism and activity level, as well as the protein/fat ratio of the food. If you have a low-energy level dog on a 20% protein/15%fat diet, then he's gonna fatten up real quick. If he's more active and on a lower protein/fat ratio, then he'll burn too much weight off and look underweight. You have to take all those things into consideration when getting their feeding schedule and portions set up. How old is he, and how active is he? What's the crude analysis on the current kibble you're feeding (protein/fat ration)? That would help us out more in order to give you the proper advice. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

Taste of the Wild High Prairie Canine Formula
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 32.0% Minimum
Crude Fat 18.0 Minimum
Crude Fiber 3.0% Maximum
Moisture 10.0% Maximum
Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg Minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.8% Minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.3% Minimum
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.

thats what i feed my dogs r active they run arond the yard alot playing some days they just like to lay around the back yard so there not like sport dogs


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if your dog is fat feed him less.
if he's skin and bones feed him more.
just feed according to how he looks.
dont listen to the bag.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i've always started around what the bag instructed and then added or fed less depending on how my dog looked and how i prefer them to look. both my girls get 2 cups a day in the summer and 2 and half in the winter.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> if your dog is fat feed him less.
> if he's skin and bones feed him more.
> just feed according to how he looks.
> dont listen to the bag.


simple and good advice. if your not sure post a photo of your dog l. keep it around 2 cups and just watch. ive been feeding Nina a bit more lately because her activity level just went up, and i havenst seen any change in her physique.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I went off of the bag and Sasha looks good, not skinny, not fat and the vet said her physic is excellent for now. 

That's 3 cups a day for her.

But yea, If she's fat do less until you get the dog looking good.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

My girls are between 45 and 50, and they get close to 2 cups a day. But the simple formula of tweaking the food to adjust to the dog's individual condition makes more sense.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Riley is 42/43 pounds and eats 2 times a day and she looks fantastic!
I went off the totw bag


----------

